
Self-flying drone dips, darts and dives through trees at 30 mph: Video demo - probotika
http://robohub.org/self-flying-drone-dips-darts-and-dives-through-trees-at-30-mph-video-demo/
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10495966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10495966)

